# MADRID | Torre Picasso | 157m | 513ft | 43fl | COM



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

It's the fifth tallest building in Madrid city (In a few years can to be the eleven tallest building....)

The construction finished in 1988, in this moment were the tallest building in Spain...

It's in the AZCA complex. In this complex there are the Torre Europa, Torre BBVA.....

It's similar a Rainier Tower in Seattle (USA)
The architect is Minoru Yamasaki.


Photos of Torre Picasso:
































The Complex:


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

Any "mode" could move this into its apropiate subforum?


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

This forum is for buildings that are proposed or under construction.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

i_am_hydrogen said:


> This forum is for buildings that are proposed or under construction.


hno: 

Sorry

Which is the adapted forum?


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

Skyscrapers and skylines, aka 'Rate our Talls'


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Ok! 

Me das el nombre de algún moderador que actúe aqui para que lo traslade....?


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

^^Ahí arriba lo tienes  i_am_hydrogen (el nick es de un color más grisáceo)


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

SkyLerm said:


> ^^Ahí arriba lo tienes  i_am_hydrogen (el nick es de un color más grisáceo)


Ok! thanks! :nuts: 

Vale! Gracias


----------

